# ruger sub-compact



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

okay - i am sure this topic has been beat to death, but what is the likelihood of ruger coming out with a sub-compact, especially now with the apparent success of the sr9 release? doesn't it seem like a natural thing for them to do, make a sr9 compact?

also - do you think ruger will improve upon the few issues people are mentioning with the sr9 - such as the mag disconnect block issue - in future versions of the gun?


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I can say the SR9 is the first of what to become a serie of this model. Could a sub-compact be in thatseries? Wait and see.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

we can only hope. the sr9 is one nice looking firearm.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Ruger hasn't been terribly friendly to concealed carry and defensive shooting unless police guns are involved.

* It took them twenty or thirty years to get around to making a small-framed concealed carry snubby, the SP101. 
* Bill Ruger openly advocated a "high capacity" magazine ban in the 1990s, saying, "No _honest man_ needs more than ten rounds."
* Ruger *still* won't sell Mini-14 magazines with a capacity higher than five rounds to "peon" armed citizens, even though there is a _huge_ market for reliable 20/30-rounders for that carbine.

Maybe they will change their collective mind, but Ruger has had 23 years since the introduction of the P85, and I still don't see a compact carry auto from them.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

bill ruger passed away and ruger stock went from over $20 per share to $7 in 2007... i am thinking these obvious changes in thought would be good for the company in general. just sayin'...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Agreed. I'd be much happier with Ruger if they made small autos for civilian concealed carriers and offered reliable 20-round magazines for the Mini-14 to the armed citizen market. They certainly have the engineering and manufacturing capability to do the former, and they have been making the latter for years - for the police market.

But instead they pursue marginally profitable niche markets like pseudo-Scout rifles and side-by-side shotguns. Go figure. I guess the Ruger versions of "responsible citizens" don't carry concealed pistols or use semiauto rifles for defense.


----------

